

Palm Blog: Mojo SDK available to all  - GVRV
http://blog.palm.com/palm/2009/07/mojo-sdk-available-to-all-.html

======
cesare
It's interesting that they've used VirtualBox to run the emulator.

Really clever.

~~~
I_got_fifty
"The Palm Emulator is built on VirtualBox, virtual machine software that you
can download free from Sun Microsystems." Shouldn't that be Oracle?

~~~
jpwagner
From wikipedia:

"On April 20, 2009, Sun and Oracle Corporation announced that they entered
into a definitive agreement under which Oracle will acquire Sun for $7.4
billion. The deal is still pending, with no date yet given for its
completion."

Also, the Sun name probably won't go away for quite some time.

------
jawngee
The SDK is pretty cool ... but I get the feeling they're going to have to
release something with more weight in the future lest we never see apps like
Google Voice, augmented whatchahoosit, games, etc.

Does anyone know if they're planning on releasing a lower level SDK?

------
midnightmonster
Sure am glad I spent 25 minutes applying last week. :-/

~~~
rbanffy
I spent 25 minutes applying twice before getting approved... last week.

------
ajg1977
While I applaud the move it seems like a bad idea to throw open your SDK to
thousands of developers months before they can actually submit applications.

It's likely thousands of applications will be submitted in a short time frame
leading either to huge waits before apps are released (and fixes for those
apps are released), or "bad press" apps such as Baby Shaker sneaking through.

~~~
jpwagner
I thought Palm specifically said they would not filter out apps based on
content. [source needed]

~~~
I_got_fifty
yeah, we're talking about Palm here, not Apple.

